# correct way to use a sand spike rod holder



## Danman

:fishing:After losing my rod combo and sand spike twice last year, I have post traumatic stress about losing another(lol but serious folks)..I thought I had the spike down deep enough. I was netting mullet and low and behold I turn around and it was all gone..any suggestions??


----------



## basstardo

Are you using the tubes or the v shaped aluminum spikes? I use both, but with either one I make sure I loosen my drag enough that it can't be pulled over. The v-shaped spiked hold better in my opinion, but the tubes work just as well if you drive them in deep enough.


----------



## Charlie2

*Sand Spike*

It sounds like you have to either pound it in deeper or maybe consider a tripod. If you have extremely hard siol, the tripod may be the way to go. JMHO C2


----------



## dawgfsh

Get a real sandspike and back off the drag. 

those little 2' long PVC sandspikes are no match for a small shark, or anything bigger.

you should have app. 18"-24" buried in the sand, so 4' spike is more like what you need.

then make sure your drag is backed way off when you set it in the spike.


----------



## Charkbait

#1 drag
#2 deep
#3 design

you can get over the type you use by preparing as if your going to hook a 300lb shark at any moment.

I use this style and they hold fantastic and are easy to move. Downside is their weight.

it is a 2' piece of PVC bolted to the top of one of those green temporary fence posts. Costs about $8 to make. I put a copper foot hold on the bottom to make it easier on the feet when digging them in. I use the 6' posts.


----------



## Danman

*It took the rod holder too*

Thanks to all..I was using the plastic tube type and the drag was set low but probably not low enough...I guess I should just set it so light ..this way I would only lose all my line..


----------



## mud

set the drag loose and when spooling a beach set up do not tie the line to the spool....just add a little piece of tape instead. That way you dont loose a combo just a bunch of line and some tape oh and your rig.


----------



## squalus

dawgfsh said:


> Get a real sandspike and back off the drag.
> 
> those little 2' long PVC sandspikes are no match for a small shark, or anything bigger.
> 
> you should have app. 18"-24" buried in the sand, so 4' spike is more like what you need.
> 
> then make sure your drag is backed way off when you set it in the spike.


I agree - Mine is made of 2" PVC and a little over 3 feet long - cumbersome? maybe - but it stays put - and it only cost me $3 and a little of my time. I bury it 18" to 20".

Someone on this board gave the advice to dig the hole deep enough with the spike itself, pushing the sand beachward, leaving the sand in front of the spike intact (compressed), then set the spike in and backfill with sand and stomp it down. This worked for me.


----------



## TreednNC

Ohhh Shoooooooooooooooooter where arrrrrrrrrrrre yoooooouuu??


----------



## Hudak

Whether it be right or wrong, I set the drag on my sand reels just tight enough that line isn't pulled out by the water. I use conventional in the suds, so I turn the clicker on. I use aluminum 62" spikes as well that I got a great deal on.


----------



## Mark G

*take a close look at that picture*

of Charkbait's holder.

If you place your spike, especially the short pvc tubes, close enough to the water that the waves are constantly washing over the bottom of the spike, the wave action will evetually wash the sand out from around the spike and it can literally be pulled over very easily. Either use a longer spike and set it deeper, or keep it back far enough to avoid the waves washing over the bottom of it.

I use circle hooks and keep my drag on the tight side- but use extremely long, heavy aluminum spikes, or better yet leave the rod in the 45 degree holders on my truck's rod rack, when that is an option- haven't lost a rod yet, or even had one of the longer spikes fall over on me.


----------



## BubbaBlue

TreednNC said:


> Ohhh Shoooooooooooooooooter where arrrrrrrrrrrre yoooooouuu??


 









Shooter spike.

It ain't going no where.
.


----------



## HellRhaY

i just turn on my baitrunner feature. pull as hard as you can, run as fast as you can...i'm gonna get you when my drag sings...


----------



## cygnus-x1

Charkbait said:


> #1 drag
> #2 deep
> #3 design
> 
> you can get over the type you use by preparing as if your going to hook a 300lb shark at any moment.
> 
> I use this style and they hold fantastic and are easy to move. Downside is their weight.
> 
> it is a 2' piece of PVC bolted to the top of one of those green temporary fence posts. Costs about $8 to make. I put a copper foot hold on the bottom to make it easier on the feet when digging them in. I use the 6' posts.


I have been doing this for a few years now. I learned from a co-worker ... where did you learn this ? They work great !!! Only downside is if you are walking over they tend to be heavy but they are sturdy.

As others have said BACK OFF THE DRAG. Especially if you don't trust your spike. Even the best spike setting will not save you from a big drum or cobia or shark.


----------



## AL_N_VB

BubbaBlue said:


> Shooter spike.
> 
> It ain't going no where.
> .



couldn't agree more. I don't prefer the open backs as I do the 4 foot heavy duty aluminum tube, welded to a 5 foot heavy duty aluminum angle iron. I will post picks tonite. Shooter and E makes any type of sand spike you prefer.

Regarding the hammering of a sand spike...used to do it, but now prefer to leave the mallet at home and dig my spikes into the surf ( rocking motion).


BTW....no matter what sand spike you use, if you don't set the drag correctly, you will either loose or break your rod and reel....

So check your drags after ya spike it.


----------



## TreednNC

Al you seem to be an expert at this....since you know lot's about drags and are a moderator, but not THE moderator, but you have power.......does that make you a drag queen?


----------



## bronzbck1

Hammering a sand spike lets the fish know your there. Use the rod holder on your truck. There is not one made that a big fish can't pull over. If you have to use one, back off on the drag as much as you can, and use the clicker.


----------



## HellRhaY

TreednNC said:


> does that make you a drag queen?


ROLF


----------



## HellRhaY

bronzbck1 said:


> Hammering a sand spike lets the fish know your there.


i guess the fishes in my side of the surf didn't get the memo.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Here we go again ... its "braid vs mono", "J hooks vs Circle hooks", "bait vs lure", "Bimini Twist vs Spider Hitch" and now its "Hammerin' vs Wigglin'"


----------



## TreednNC

Hammerin vs wigglin was a classic 

FA: "I dont hammer because it scares the fish away"..."I was so mad because the guy beside me hammered his spike in"..."I proceded to catch a cobia 20min later"


----------



## cygnus-x1

TreednNC said:


> FA: "I dont hammer because it scares the fish away"..."I was so mad because the guy beside me hammered his spike in"..."I proceded to catch a cobia 20min later" :rolleyes"


LMAO 

Now I don't like it when people bring crappy music to a public fishing spot. Not that it scares the fish away but it interferes with my peace and quiet.


----------



## Charkbait

Surf Cat said:


> of Charkbait's holder.
> 
> If you place your spike, especially the short pvc tubes, close enough to the water that the waves are constantly washing over the bottom of the spike, the wave action will evetually wash the sand out from around the spike and it can literally be pulled over very easily. Either use a longer spike and set it deeper, or keep it back far enough to avoid the waves washing over the bottom of it.
> 
> I use circle hooks and keep my drag on the tight side- but use extremely long, heavy aluminum spikes, or better yet leave the rod in the 45 degree holders on my truck's rod rack, when that is an option- haven't lost a rod yet, or even had one of the longer spikes fall over on me.


That's why I use that type of holder actually, they will hold in overwash just about all day compared to other spikes, they're about 30" in the ground. It helps that I do not dig them in as well, just step and push and you don't disturb any surrounding sand so it stays nice and tight.


----------



## Mark G

Charkbait said:


> That's why I use that type of holder actually, they will hold in overwash just about all day compared to other spikes, they're about 30" in the ground. It helps that I do not dig them in as well, just step and push and you don't disturb any surrounding sand so it stays nice and tight.


Yep ,BTW was just using your pic to explain, your set up looks plenty sturdy, I have seen pvc tubes that weren't in solid and after half a dozen wash overs from waves the weight of the rod and a taught line is enough to cause the pvc tube to fall over.


----------



## AL_N_VB

TreednNC said:


> Al you seem to be an expert at this....since you know lot's about drags and are a moderator, but not THE moderator, but you have power.......does that make you a drag queen?



now I must remember to bring my mallet when I see you around Tweed 

BTW....why ya gotta stir the pot? thought you were "done with it"



> Hammerin vs wigglin was a classic
> 
> FA: "I dont hammer because it scares the fish away"..."I was so mad because the guy beside me hammered his spike in"..."I proceded to catch a cobia 20min later"


Ya know poo attacts flies...let this be your only warning.


----------



## bronzbck1

TreednNC said:


> Hammerin vs wigglin was a classic
> 
> FA: "I dont hammer because it scares the fish away"..."I was so mad because the guy beside me hammered his spike in"..."I proceded to catch a cobia 20min later"


Yeah 20min later


----------



## TreednNC

Nserch4Drum said:


> now I must remember to bring my mallet when I see you around Tweed
> 
> BTW....why ya gotta stir the pot? thought you were "done with it"


lol why was I picked out of everybody to post it? and it was for my own protection...it's hard not to reply to him and that woulda provoked more provoking 

and I am done with it, as in, done with poking a dog that's not on a chain, he can still get banned from over there too, it just seems too easy to do it, so I'll let him hang hisself 





Nserch4Drum said:


> Ya know poo attacts flies...let this be your only warning.


 Now now, the flies are locked out of here, and besides, with all the pine cone jokes, I only saw it fit to bring this topic up since it fit the thread to a T


----------



## TreednNC

bronzbck1 said:


> Yeah 20min later


That aint bad considered lots of people go for a week and dont catch one.


----------



## hengstthomas

mud said:


> set the drag loose and when spooling a beach set up do not tie the line to the spool....just add a little piece of tape instead. That way you dont loose a combo just a bunch of line and some tape oh and your rig.


Bad advice ... Pay attention to your rods and if you cant ... Take them out of the water until you can . Not attaching the line to the spool is wrong and if you lose all your line some fish,birds and turtles will suffer .


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Use the oldest sand spike ever thought of, and have never had it pulled loose or lost a rod or rig with it... called hands....hold the rod save the outfit....


----------



## HellRhaY

SALTSHAKER said:


> Use the oldest sand spike ever thought of, and have never had it pulled loose or lost a rod or rig with it... called hands....hold the rod save the outfit....


that's why i always bring my belt when fishing. i tie my rods on my waist..................................all 3 of them. 1 at each side and the 3rd at the back. makes me look like a samurai with a 13ft sword.


----------



## AL_N_VB

TreednNC said:


> lol why was I picked out of everybody to post it? and it was for my own protection...it's hard not to reply to him and that woulda provoked more provoking
> 
> and I am done with it, as in, done with poking a dog that's not on a chain, he can still get banned from over there too, it just seems too easy to do it, so I'll let him hang hisself
> 
> 
> 
> Now now, the flies are locked out of here, and besides, with all the pine cone jokes, I only saw it fit to bring this topic up since it fit the thread to a T


cuz your my favorite band leader.

let old dogs lie..I'll do the same....

No need to add to a fire thats put out.

BTW....don't hate me cuz I'll prolly win a sand spike next year.


----------



## basstardo

TreednNC said:


> Al you seem to be an expert at this....since you know lot's about drags and are a moderator, but not THE moderator, but you have power.......does that make you a drag queen?


 AHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## thebeachcaster

*Al*

I'm not gonna talk smack.....I'm just gonna hate. You win a sandspike?????????? Not unless a sand spike costs like 300 dollars. Maybe you could win a complete set of Shooters spikes. Then you would have enough spikes to hold all the rods you keep winning.

Maybe we can get the VA vs NC boys this year at Howards Pub...settle it once and for all.


----------



## Cdog

thebeachcaster said:


> Maybe we can get the VA vs NC boys this year at Howards Pub...settle it once and for all.


I'm down, I got your back Al.


----------



## basstardo

Cdog said:


> I'm down, I got your back Al.


I got both of you covered, but only after I get my tuna samich from Howards. :beer:


----------



## eric

this is why i need some shooter spikes.
shoooooter! where are you?!?
i thought you were gonna give me a shipping quote??

anyways. i use pvc. i sometimes hammer or wiggle them in.
but i set the pvc leaning back, away from the water. not 45deg into the water.
like if i used a protactor on the ground.
my spikes are angled to either 75 or 105 degs

loosen drag alot. then the clicker. it aint going nowhere.
with just a clicker. the water can pull the line. with drag + clicker. it wont move unless something takes off.


----------



## Railroader

Set your spikes high, dry, and deep, with a loose drag...

That's all there is to it.

It really IS that simple.

The rest is FLUFF....


----------



## rattler

thank you RR...keep it above the surf line...sounds like you got spooled before your stuff left...keep an eye on your fishing...


----------



## Shooter

I feel like the only pony at the fair and everyone in line are fat kids 

Yea, yea, yea ya'll know I am poken at ya with a stick so stop your fussen. 

ooeric, to say I been a bit busy is like sayn The WBB boys only talk a little  but yes I will check on shipping for ya and get back with you soon.

NS4D ain't been a Mod long enough to be a queen so he is just a Drag Princess


----------



## hengstthomas

Shooter said:


> I feel like the only pony at the fair and everyone in line are fat kids
> 
> Yea, yea, yea ya'll know I am poken at ya with a stick so stop your fussen.
> 
> ooeric, to say I been a bit busy is like sayn The WBB boys only talk a little  but yes I will check on shipping for ya and get back with you soon.
> 
> NS4D ain't been a Mod long enough to be a queen so he is just a Drag Princess


 LMAO


----------



## fishbait

Shooter said:


> I feel like the only pony at the fair and everyone in line are fat kids
> 
> Yea, yea, yea ya'll know I am poken at ya with a stick so stop your fussen.
> 
> ooeric, to say I been a bit busy is like sayn The WBB boys only talk a little  but yes I will check on shipping for ya and get back with you soon.
> 
> NS4D ain't been a Mod long enough to be a queen so he is just a Drag Princess


LMAO! There's some good sig line material right there!


----------



## TreednNC

Shooter said:


> I feel like the only pony at the fair and everyone in line are fat kids
> 
> Yea, yea, yea ya'll know I am poken at ya with a stick so stop your fussen.
> 
> ooeric, to say I been a bit busy is like sayn The WBB boys only talk a little  but yes I will check on shipping for ya and get back with you soon.
> 
> NS4D ain't been a Mod long enough to be a queen so he is just a Drag Princess


that make you queen?


----------



## saltandsand

*Best Bar None*

The absolute best way, bar no other, is to bring along a 50 pound bag of portland cement and throw it in a hole, take a wee on it and then jam you rod spike into the mess.

No, but seriously. I find the angle aluminum works best but are difficult to anchor so I only use them if I'm certain I'm not going to move around. The long PVC tubes are just fine but the short ones are pretty much worthless. I work the into the packed, moist area of sand where the wash is hitting with every couple of waves. Sometimes I pack the in where the wash is several inches to about a foot or so. Use the wash as it comes in to get the tube down deeper.

Bottom line is you have to set your drag properly for anything to work. If you have that spike set in hardened concrete and your drag is not set properly then you're gonna snap a line for sure. If it's not set proper in a spike you stand a chance with having your expensive gear dunked or worse it'll be taken for a ride to become part of Captain Nemo's collection.


----------

